# Hi Guys



## sid_the_squat (May 20, 2007)

Hi all

My name is Sid .

I live in Rigside south lanarkshire.

Have been training now for just over a year ........and have lost 6 stone ........but since training hard have put a stone back on ..........im now a modest 14 stone

Look forward to talking to you all here

Sid


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome aboard mate


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Sid

Glad training is going well, we are here to help u reach ur goals,

all the best

R


----------



## sid_the_squat (May 20, 2007)

Cheers R............probably will bug the tits off ya wi questions lol


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

No Problem Sid

My tits like getting bugged lol,

R


----------



## sid_the_squat (May 20, 2007)

Hhahahahahaha, where do you train like?


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to MC


----------



## sid_the_squat (May 20, 2007)

c8rsa said:


> Welcome to MC


Cheers m8, thanks for the welcome


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to an endless supply of info. You'll like it.

LIFT HEAVY!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude:cool:


----------

